# Autotrail Cheyenne aluminium body strips



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

Hi

Does anybody know where I can source the alluminium strips which are used to cover the joins in the body work on Autotrails from 2007 on? 

The cover of the part is an aluminium half-round white extruded piece which clips onto another extruded aluminium piece which is screwed into the van with a non-setting mastic and is the actual weather-proofing component. Here's a picture. I imagine it's a fairly standard component but I've had no luck finding anywhere that sells it...

I managed to just catch it on a skip whilst reversing and it pulled the cover off. As it's aluminium there's no way to bend it back to shape once it's been moved so it needs replacing. I've bodged it back on so I can drive but I will need 2 lengths of 2.5m to make a perfect repair (I managed to mess up the front one pulling it off to see how it was attached!)

Thanks in advance, Mark


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Auto-Trail have a pretty good spares department. I suggest that should be your first port of call. I don't expect it will be cheap, but at least it will be the correct stuff!


----------

